# Upgrade Gears?



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

With my bonestock GTO I am looking at future mods to put into my car and wondered if upgrading the gears in my car would be beneficial for the price?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have 3.91 gears and I have mixed feelings about them. They hurt gas mileage and as I added power it became too easy to spin the tires when launching from a dead stop. At other times they make the car feel a little lighter. I certainly don't think it's one of the early mods I'd do tho. LTs, cam, head work, suspension, etc. are a better bang for the buck IMHO.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

On a bone stock car like yours i think they'd be a great starting mod. You won't have the tire spinning issues like Svede has. Yes you'll lose about two mpg, but we didn't buy these cars for the gas milage. They will really wake your car up. If you'd don't plan on doing a lot to the car they are a great bang for the buck. If your not trying to spend much, they are waaaaay cheaper than long tubes, cam, heads, intake, or f/i.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Dunno about cheap. Just the ring and pinion is around $700 and the major install kit is around $250 PLUS labor to do it.

Larry


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

AlaGreyGo
at;273010 said:


> Dunno about cheap. Just the ring and pinion is around $700 and the major install kit is around $250 PLUS labor to do it.
> 
> Larry


Are you sure about those prices? Ring and pinion should be $150 to 200, install kit $100 or so and labor $250-350. Gear install on my mustang was right around $585 parts and labor. I think gear install parts and labor on GTO should be around the same price.


----------



## Usarmymullins (May 1, 2011)

*Gears*

My friend has a 04 mustang gt and his gears are cheap but i hav looked around and it seems to be way more expensive to upgrade the gears for a GTO


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's some faulty logic there. How many Mustangs were produced that that fit? Half a million? Maybe more? There were less than 45,000 total GTOs imported. Gears are from $450 for a new product American gear set to $680 for the original Australian gears. You need a major gear install kit for $165 and THEN you pay labor, $300-$500. you're looking at $900-$1,345 (plus shipping) for a gear set and install. Welcome to the GTOs.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn IDK that. I guess no gear upgrade for me.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

See, I think 3.91s are a little over the top for the M6's, but a good fit for the autos. I'm really considering 3.73's and a TruTrac so that I get the benefit of gears while eliminating the trans rowing I have to do at 55mph in varied terrain. Super tired of having to drop to 5th when I go up hill at anything between 50-65...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> See, I think 3.91s are a little over the top for the M6's, but a good fit for the autos. I'm really considering 3.73's and a TruTrac so that I get the benefit of gears while eliminating the trans rowing I have to do at 55mph in varied terrain. Super tired of having to drop to 5th when I go up hill at anything between 50-65...


3.91s are great for a M6 and are usually the ones recommended. 3.73s are for autos. The 3.91 don't really make for noticeable rowing. I hit 40 in second and 86 in 3rd The only thing is without traction launching becomes trickier.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> 3.91s are great for a M6 and are usually the ones recommended. 3.73s are for autos. .


:agree

This is what I allways tell folks.

I had a car with a 700R4 and stock 3.73 gears and that was good enough. BTW: 700R4 has the same gear set as the 4L60E does. The 4L60 has a 3.06 1st. and adding 3.91's I think is too much. Plus the 1st to 2nd gear RPM drop is alot.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Im guessing 4.10's would be a drastic change which is probally not needed

Any 3.92 gears used?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Leahburk714 said:


> Im guessing 4.10's would be a drastic change which is probally not needed
> 
> *Any 3.92 gears used?*


Isn't 3.91 _awfully_ close to that


----------

